# I'm not looking for a honey hole . . .



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Well the time has come for the usual posts that include one, or more, of the following:

"I'm not looking for a honey hole . . . "
"I'm just looking for a starting point . . . "
"I have never set foot in the unit . . . "
"I read on the UWN about this unit . . . "
"I screwed up my application and drew the wrong unit . . . "

Any I missed?

Best of luck this fall to all those who drew tags in Utah!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

"This is my kids first hunt and .........."



Good luck to all of you this year.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds about right. 

I made one positive post about Kamas 4-5 years ago and now I get several PMs every year from now till September asking about the unit. Usually from people who have no posts on the regular forum.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah you missed the best one:

_user name just created 39 seconds ago_
so my kid drew a tag and I don’t have any time to scout in the next 5 months, so can you tell me where I can take him so they have a good chance at killing a deer? Not looking for a giant, just a nice 180-190 buck will do. I really want this to be a good experience for him so he doesn’t quit hunting.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't there some kind of a company that mentors lazy hunters?...…..C'mon help me out with the word I'm looking for..... Oh ya, "GUIDE".


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

"Boot leather, use it." 

That's the canned smart ass comment I should start making. Been learning a lot on my own. Knowledge is hard earned. 

Side note: On a turkey scouting trip, I dropped my phone bushwacking around a slope, checking the status on an old roost I found in a prior year. Meant to slip it back into my cargo pocket. Instead it fell on the ground. Was pretty angsty when I went to grab it again to check a waypoint, only to find it wasn't there.

It wasn't the loss of the phone that worried me. It was several years of OnX waypoints on my account, and I don't password my phone. If someone found it, they'd know everything I knew, about every place I'd ever been to for several years. Something to the tune of well over 300 waypoints all over the wasatch, manti, nebo, la sals, fish lake, and panguitch.

Went back, retraced my steps, found it, breathed a sigh of relief, counted my lucky stars.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The ones that I hate are the ones that join and then start PMing everyone asking for help. 

Even the ones that I have told to get onto the forums and introduce themselves have been very few. I saw one person do it and that was his one and only post.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> Yeah you missed the best one:
> 
> _user name just created 39 seconds ago_
> so my kid drew a tag and I don’t have any time to scout in the next 5 months, so can you tell me where I can take him so they have a good chance at killing a deer? Not looking for a giant, just a nice 180-190 buck will do. I really want this to be a good experience for him so he doesn’t quit hunting.


That is an interesting one. How in the hell do you have no time in a 5 month period? You find time for things you deem important.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> That is an interesting one. How in the hell do you have no time in a 5 month period? You find time for things you deem important.


Oh trust me. There’s tons of guys who can’t find the time. And they’ll give you every excuse under the sun as to why, except for that they are lazy and want someone else to do the hard part for them


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So what your saying....If I said, "My Grandsons first hunt is this year, and I've been quarantined for 5 months from COVID, bla, bla, bla." You'd tell me to pack sand?? How dare you. 

Lets see who can up with the most heart wrenching excuse as to why they need a compass to an area.


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Here is my heart felt plea for help. 

"I put in for my father whose dying wish is to draw a big bull tag in Utah. I really didn't expect for him to draw this year but the gods must be smiling down upon him. We can't hike too much due to the old age so if anyone can find it within themselves to point us where we can drive and find some bulls close to the road that would be sincerely appreciated. And since I am also new to Utah I thought I would just throw this out there you can say no..... but if anyone has a nice cabin close by our unit willing to put us up for a night or two that would make this hunt so memorable. Thank you for your compassion and willingness to help. I am willing to pay a little but due to covid I am somewhat financially strapped. If you have horses as well that would just be an old mans dream come true."


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't have any problem helping people and getting them some info on a place they have little experience with. I don't think there is anything lazy about it. How else do people learn something new? I mean, you've got to start somewhere. Why not ask for help? 


and, why not provide it when you are asked?


I actually find enjoyment in hearing back from people, whether their report is good or bad. I want people to enjoy the outdoors -- and if I'm able to help them out by providing just a little bit of info that increases that experience, I'll do it. 

Let the threads begin. I'll reply with anything I think might be helpful.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The best is, "I'm not looking for a honey hole, just an area with a decent amount of animals that isnt overrun with other hunters." If Webster's dictionary was going to pay me to define the word honey hole for them, my definition would include something about higher animal numbers and lower hunter numbers.


PBH said:


> I don't have any problem helping people and getting them some info on a place they have little experience with. I don't think there is anything lazy about it. How else do people learn something new? I mean, you've got to start somewhere. Why not ask for help?
> 
> 
> and, why not provide it when you are asked?
> ...


I agree to a certain extent, but not all asking for help posts are created equal. Some folks come off pretty reasonable while others come across pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

To be fair and honest, I have asked for someone to point me in a general direction when i started turkey hunting , but the rest I did myself.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I laugh and chuckle each year at those who make the posts asking for help. And then I chuckle over those who get so wound up about somebody asking for help. And then if I know something that might be helpful to them, I give it. Life's too short to be competitive with other hunters.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

I volunteer to keep a list of places to not tell people about. Just sent me your points and I will handle the rest.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

PBH said:


> I don't have any problem helping people and getting them some info on a place they have little experience with. I don't think there is anything lazy about it. How else do people learn something new? I mean, you've got to start somewhere. Why not ask for help?
> 
> 
> and, why not provide it when you are asked?
> ...


I agree with this to an extent. It's good to help others out especially those new to the outdoor sporting world. I got some help from this forum many years ago when it was run by the DWR and I was brand new to hunting. The comradery amongst the members of the forum is why I joined and why I have stayed a member even though I moved from Utah 10 years ago. So that being said, it'd also be nice for the person requesting the info to try to pay it back by joining the forum, introducing themselves, and trying to help others where they can. 

I have actually responded to every request for help in my PMs, dozens of them. Sometimes I give general information and sometimes very specific. I have received a report exactly once. Maybe they didn't find my information helpful, but it'd still be nice to hear how it worked out for them.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

There was one dude on here I gave an exact spot to on the Fishlake unit, he said as soon as they started hiking to the spot he could hear a bull screaming from it, he took a big ass bull.
I won’t do that with everyone but I felt bad because I gave him a what for because of his inquiry, so I sent him a pm


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

haha finally got my 1st tag ever this year.. wont be asking for any help! Half of the fun I have found exploring Utah is.... THE EXPLORING PART.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DAN007UT said:


> haha finally got my 1st tag ever this year.. wont be asking for any help! Half of the fun I have found exploring Utah is.... THE EXPLORING PART.


there’s nothing wrong with asking for advice, it’s when people want specifics on locations that bothersome. Also, congratulations!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have more fun exploring new locations than most.

Back when we could hunt the whole state we quite often went from the south to the north end of the state. It didn't matter if we had never hunted the new area or not but we learned that new area and then we might of hunted it for a few years before we moved on to a new area. 

The only part of the state that we never got to was the north west corner, but we thought about it. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

In the year of lord Covid, two thousand and twenty, all thine own honey holes doth discovered. I impart blame upon the holy spirt known as "OnX", and upon twice... neigh..... thrice at the least, of more hunters afield. Ranging in skill from budding neophyte to old salt dog, they doth crawled through all areas known to me. Whereupon I sat befuddled, at the shear complexity of the situation thus presented, and begrudged the shear scale of the competition where heretofore none had been present.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter, I hear you when it comes to exploring new units. I have a couple of more to delve into but I think I've spent at least a week in almost every deer unit in the state. Not that you learn all the detail but at least you have and idea what the country is like. Same with elk units.

With only 4 months to hunt big game it leaves 8 more to explore.

Lone, I feel for you brother! It must really suck to have that many people find your honey holes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We also always have a fishing pole with us and if we don't see any game animals and there is a pond we will see if there are any fish in it. A man has to eat something.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lone Hunter -- do you really wear those Danners? I looked at that picture and my feet started hurting...



I'm just going to go out on a limb and say that if I ever draw a tag for a unit I've never hunted...I'm going to ask all of you ornery bass terds for some specifics on that unit.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

PBH said:


> Lone Hunter -- do you really wear those Danners? I looked at that picture and my feet started hurting...


Yup. Wore em out. What you don't see is the thread coming apart on the sides, and you can barely make out the rips in the back of the ankle. You can shove your finger through them. I've moved on to another pair. The original insoles sucked. I replaced them with some superfeet insoles. Did the same for my fall/winter boots. Good insoles make all the difference.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

well since this thread is already up and going. and i had to join again so my post number is low. can i ask where exactly is the Book cliffs? and i am assuming that there is a bison standing by the road around every corner of the road. so there is no need to go get familiar with their movements?


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll just throw this out there. As someone who picked up hunting in my mid-30s and without a mentor, so naturally, I did what we all do when we don't know something, turned to Google. That led me here. And yes, I did the same type of post being discussed here. I asked where I should go to hunt a particular species of upland game. I did get the obligatory snarky replies, but one individual replied and graciously explained to me why my request may have been a bit of a breach of etiquette and offered some additional perspective. I really appreciated this kind of response. It has led me to try to give people a break who ask similar questions online. Granted, there are many out there who are just looking for quick handout, but maybe we could assume that most people aren't aware of the etiquette and give a little grace. Just a thought!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I m good with it. Background research first, then hit the woods. Talk to people, locals, biologists, lovely folks on the forums... Nothing wrong with it. Taxidermists are great sources of information and one of them helped me kill my first elk. 

BTW, anyone got any tips for me on the Central Manti Bull Elk Late Hunt? 

LOL! 

No seriously, need some tips.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

maverick9465 said:


> I'll just throw this out there. As someone who picked up hunting in my mid-30s and without a mentor, so naturally, I did what we all do when we don't know something, turned to Google. That led me here. And yes, I did the same type of post being discussed here. I asked where I should go to hunt a particular species of upland game. I did get the obligatory snarky replies, but one individual replied and graciously explained to me why my request may have been a bit of a breach of etiquette and offered some additional perspective. I really appreciated this kind of response. It has led me to try to give people a break who ask similar questions online. Granted, there are many out there who are just looking for quick handout, but maybe we could assume that most people aren't aware of the etiquette and give a little grace. Just a thought!


Just know it’s in no way bad etiquette to ask for help as long as you do it in the right way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

There was a gentlemen a couple years ago from the state of Washington that drew a LE Bull tag on a unit I know dang good. He wanted some help in "where to start looking". He had driven out twice to look the unit over. We made contact through Emails and I pointed him into some areas that "could produce" a decent bull. I had obligations I was committed to, so I couldn't get on the mountain to help him. 

The hunt ended and a week later he emailed me and told the story. He didn't kill a bull, (archery permit) but had his opportunity a few times and missed a shot at what he stated was a 350 class bull. He thanked me for the info. I have a standing offer for his help if I ever hunt or fish Washington. 

Some "askers" are true and legit. This guy was one of them. He said it was the best hunt he's been on, even if he didn't punch his tag. He stated that is part of hunting, it's not guaranteed to fill a tag every time you go out.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

maverick9465 said:


> I'll just throw this out there. As someone who picked up hunting in my mid-30s and without a mentor, so naturally, I did what we all do when we don't know something, turned to Google. That led me here.


You pretty much described me, though I did have a mentor in terms of upland game, just not for big game. Upland game, my dad took me out on when I was younger (early teens), but that was pretty much it. He was always more of fisher then a hunter. Either way, one of the first things my dad taught me is:
a.) Never tell anyone what your using.
b.) Never tell anyone where your using it.

Never went big game hunting until 8 years ago or so I'm guessing. On that I've had no mentor. Have had to learn pretty everything myself. I took the foundation of what my Dad gave me, and learned the rest on my own. When I found this forum, I named myself "Lone Hunter" because at the time, it bugged the hell out of me. It used to REALLY bother me, that I never had a partner. Leaving the house at O:dark 30 driving a backcountry road in the dark by yourself, though it can remind me of that "deployment feeling", it can be a lonely thing. I got used to it. Now I'm not sure I want a partner anymore, at least not on a regular basis.

Here's the thing. I moved to Utah about 10 years ago. In 2011. My wife and I (she's originally from Orem/Provo), bought our house in 2012. I got back into hunting in general, and took up big game hunting a little later (i forget when exactly). I say this for one reason:
Do you know how freaking hard it is when you have:

No childhood friends
no buddies from the service
no coworkers because you were working remotely
no family members (inlaws or otherwise) who can't or won't help.
Entire thing is new to you.

It's **** ****ing isolating, let me tell you, and it's hard.. But I learned. Yeah I've asked for pointers, but i think it was more of a long the lines of "teach a man to fish", rather then "give a man a fish".

I would rather pass out what knowledge I've learned about how to find, rather then tell where to find. I've worked too freaking hard to just give that up freely.

edit:
Since I'm apparently in a sharing mood:








nondescript video


None




www.bitchute.com




All video I made, song obviously not. Some of you where know exactly where some of the video clips came from. I used to be an IT cube dweller, video editing is starting to become a side hobby.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Everyone is different, and has different views. My father is also a fisherman. Fishing is his passion; something he inherited from his father. He grew up fishing irrigation and drain ditches in Granger (now West Valley). He eventually turned that passion into his career choice, and spent a large portion of his life dedicated to improving the fisheries in southern Utah -- and restoring hundreds of stream miles for our native fish. Something my dad taught me: Help others enjoy what we love. Share information to help them be successful. Keeping secrets can be a doubled-edged sword.

I didn't always understand why my dad was so open with strangers with fishing information. As a kid, I would sometimes feel betrayed when dad would tell someone else about a place we had recently fished -- tell them everything: where to go, how to catch them.

I get it now. I know my oldest brother gets it too. I get to see the fruits of that willingness to share almost every single day -- through the pictures that fishermen willingly share of fish they've caught from fisheries here in southern Utah. Beautiful Colorado River cutthroat. State record wipers. Large browns from a river restoration project. Big tiger trout. Fat rainbows.

Yep -- If someone asks for information, whether they need help with fishing or hunting, I'll share what I know.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The OP was meant to be a joke about the new threads that seemly appear every year on this forum, and probably all forums. I've received some wonderful help from others on this forum, and hopefully have provided some information that'll help others be successful!

So . . . PBH, any hot spots for fly fishing on the Boulder??


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> So . . . PBH, any hot spots for fly fishing on the Boulder??


Here's my standard answer to that question: What is it (specifically) that you are looking for? Cutthroat? Brook trout? Tiger? Lot's of options. Let's get you what you want!



My daughter has a Zion deer tag this year. Where can we find her a decent buck during the muzzy? I want this hunt over with before the rifle starts so we can concentrate on fishing Lake Powell!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

PBH said:


> Keeping secrets can be a doubled-edged sword.


I'd argue the opposite. Giving out spots is a double edged sword.
Yeah, you get the warm fuzzy's for being helpful. It's an awesome feeling.

Then next year you see more hunters in same spot. Next year more still. Before you know it, your looking for a new spot to go to.

There are times when I'll say exactly where and what. Last year , or year prior, I ran into a guy who was a "flat lander" as he called himself, here on an out of state tag. A guy like that, he had a lot riding on his tag. I told him exactly where to find the elk in this one particular canyon, mainly because I was pretty sure it wouldn't bite me in the ass later, and as I said, he had a lot riding on his tag. I get that.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Example of secrets: When the DWR cannot get any reports back on a fishery, or a specific attempt at a management plan, then they have to assume that it is failing. If it is failing, they will then scrap the plan.



That's usually when a couple guys that have been keeping secrets call and say "Wait! Don't stop planting (insert favorite kind of fish here) in the xxxx lake! They're doing awesome! We just don't want anyone to know about it!"

Our fisheries are meant for people to enjoy. They are not meant for a select few to keep secret, and thus only be managed for a couple anglers. If people aren't using the fishery, then what's the point? Thus, some fishing reports are important.

With hunting -- I get it that we all have our "secret" spots. But I find it funny when we do run into people hunting "our" spots, and they say stuff like "we've been hunting this area for 15 years and never seen another person!". It's ironic, considering we've been hunting it for 25, and never seen them. my point? Sometimes secrets aren't so secret.

It's kind of like the fry sauce recipe competition. Brad's is scared to death that Hermie's will find out their fry sauce recipe. At the same time, Hermie's is scared that Brad's will figure out _their_ recipe. The real truth is that both think theirs is the best, and neither would change.





(the reality is that Dairy Queen's is the best!)


----------



## Alpine Trekker (Aug 6, 2018)

I started hunting in my 40s and had no idea of where to begin. I asked a neighbor that I figured to be a hunter if he could point me in the right direction to learn about hunting deer. I am grateful that he went well beyond just pointing me in the right direction: he told me which unit he typically hunts in, advised me to do the same, and said let's go scouting together. We took off one morning at 2:00am to drive to Southern Utah, hiked in the dark, and settled in for what became one of my most memorable mornings ever. As a result, I am hooked on hunting (and probably more on scouting) and have made a friend that I would go hunting with any day.

I get that many get frustrated with the requests for information, realizing that many of the requests come across as shallow (particularly those that say they don't have time to put in the work, but just tell me everything). At the same time, I am grateful for those that have been willing to share information, whether it be the friend who took me scouting for the first time, the individual that gave me pointers via PM on scouting locations in the Kamas unit, or the stranger that has shared information on fishing. Because of these, I try to be helpful in the same way when the right opportunities present themselves.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

i agree with what you guys are saying. i will share and have shared information with people about a hunting area that i have experience with. it can be rewarding when they let you know that your help was beneficial to the success of their hunt. with that being said i have a pretty good idea of where to start scouting for my bison hunt on the book cliffs in September. but if anyone has had this tag it would sure be nice to have a conversation with you to see how your hunt went. feel free to pm me if you would like.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

PBH said:


> With hunting -- I get it that we all have our "secret" spots. But I find it funny when we do run into people hunting "our" spots, and they say stuff like "we've been hunting this area for 15 years and never seen another person!". It's ironic, considering we've been hunting it for 25, and never seen them. my point? Sometimes secrets aren't so secret.


Your absolutely correct. However, personally, I would choose not to exacerbate the situation by running my mouth and send more people into whatever spot it might be.

Truthfully, the days of honeyholes, I think is about, or almost done. There is nowhere you can go, that someone else cannot find. Apps like OnX make it easy. Some of my inlaws have been seeing the negative effects of it the last couple years, one of which has finally jumped on the bandwagon and got it himself. On top of that, is the population explosion, and more people hunting.

All of it adds up to more human pressure and competition. If you find a spot, i'd enjoy it while it lasts, cause it won't last forever. 

My favorite turkey hunting spot, is about ruined. Camps are literally being trashed, OHV's zipping up and down the roads every 2 minutes, competition to even find a freaking camp, three times the number of hunters this year then the last four...... It's about done, and I'll have to find another one, somewhere. Hopefully.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> My favorite turkey hunting spot, is about ruined. Camps are literally being trashed, OHV's zipping up and down the roads every 2 minutes, competition to even find a freaking camp, three times the number of hunters this year then the last four...... It's about done, and I'll have to find another one, somewhere. Hopefully.



That right there is due to the price of shed antlers!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

PBH said:


> That right there is due to the price of shed antlers!!


With wood prices the way they are, hard to blame a feller for using antlers to build their sheds these days


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

A new one:

"I didn't draw a tag and need help trying to figure something out. I don't know how to read any big game guidebook or search anything out on a hunting forum or a Game and Fish website to try an find something to hunt that may be OTC. Can anyone give me any tips?"


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH said:


> Here's my standard answer to that question: What is it (specifically) that you are looking for? Cutthroat? Brook trout? Tiger? Lot's of options. Let's get you what you want!
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has a Zion deer tag this year. Where can we find her a decent buck during the muzzy? I want this hunt over with before the rifle starts so we can concentrate on fishing Lake Powell!!


I can help you with some Zion muzzy info. if your will to trade some fishing info. around SW Utah.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I don't know that there is truly a "HONEY HOLE" any more. Most of the good old ones are now filled with trash and wiping material etc. I still have one or two that still produce. probably wont last much longer . Oh well public land hunting at its finest.

Good luck all have a great year with lots of success.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> I don't know that there is truly a "HONEY HOLE" any more. Most of the good old ones are now filled with trash and wiping material etc. I still have one or two that still produce. probably wont last much longer . Oh well public land hunting at its finest.
> 
> Good luck all have a great year with lots of success.


You mean like this? (edit: Music added for dramatic effect. Cause making a video with no sound is boring.)








Trashed camp


This used to be a nice place. Then all these people moved here and trashed it.




www.bitchute.com


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Exactly. that spot does look like it was a nice one. I too have several spots that look the same. only time before everything is closed and it becomes a pay to play area..


----------



## ShedyGaGa (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi all, it was a rough year financially for my family and I. I got covid, lost my job because the post recovery about took my life. I spent way more time in ICU than work expected and therefore, they laid me off shortly after I returned. This all happened after I put in for a special draw tag. Life spiraled out of control when my wife died in a car accident and I was still out of work trying to feed 6 kids all under the age of 12. I later learned I had drawn a good elk tag.

Anyhow, enough of the back story. Just trying to rebound and get back on my feet. I am hoping that a fellow could help out a guy in need and point him in the right direction I’ll have my6 kids with me, 4 of which are handicapped and the other two have ADHD. So looking for a good spot close to a road that I can kill a 380+ elk. It would so special for me and the kids to do this together in honor of their late mother. Thanks in advance for your consideration and help. God bless.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow !!
That's a Whopper for sure.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I can help you with some Zion muzzy info. if your will to trade some fishing info. around SW Utah.


I'm always willing to share info on fishing. Let me know what you're looking for.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Tons of big bulls on the Henry mtn's this year....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ns450f said:


> Tons of big bulls on the Henry mtn's this year....


The Henry's do usually produce a number of B&C bulls every year. One of the best bull tags anywhere in the country.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> The Henry's do usually produce a number of B&C bulls every year. One of the best bull tags anywhere in the country.


The problem with the bulls off of the Henry's is that they stink worse than a skunk.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> The problem with the bulls off of the Henry's is that they stink worse than a skunk.


A bit dusty maybe, shaggy for sure. Taxidermists have a hell of a time cleaning all the burrs out of the capes. But I can't say that any of them I've been around smelled too bad.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Isn't there some kind of a company that mentors lazy hunters?...…..C'mon help me out with the word I'm looking for..... Oh ya, "GUIDE".


I think I am guilty of this in my last post! But a lot of us that might be new or adjusting to the state don't quite know the terrain, and are just out looking for landscape more than anything. I don't care what you saw there, as long as you seen't it! I wish there was a class for Lazy Hunters though. I just personally don't want to end up in a sandy patch when I was looking for a field on OnX.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

PBH said:


> I don't have any problem helping people and getting them some info on a place they have little experience with. I don't think there is anything lazy about it. How else do people learn something new? I mean, you've got to start somewhere. Why not ask for help?
> 
> 
> and, why not provide it when you are asked?
> ...


This is my first year hunting in Utah and my second year hunting elk. I wouldn't ask anyone to send me location information. I feel like it's disrespectful. And when I figure it out, I'll probably be pretty tight lipped about it. 

I _will_ ask general questions about hunting. Like tips on gear, how to prepare for the weather, etc. But to me finding the animals is earned and what hunting is all about. I also think the kind of people who ask for where to go are often the kind of people who don't respect nature and are more likely to ruin good areas. 

I read a hunting report on this forum from last fall that was extremely detailed, to the point I knew exactly where the animal was killed within a half-mile radius. I've never set foot in that particular place, but I know it from online scouting (trail reports, Google Earth, etc). I suspect I'm not the only one and there will be a few additional hunters in the area this fall. This is how good areas get messed up.


----------

